
YIMBY Hackathon - sutro
https://yimbyaction.org/hackathon/
======
livingparadox
More information on the group hosting the hackathon:

[https://yimbyaction.org/about/](https://yimbyaction.org/about/)

It looks like its intended to work on anti-NIMBY (Not In My BackYard)
solutions; So YIMBY stands for "Yes In My Backyard"

